# Employee strike in Aruba



## caribbean (Mar 24, 2008)

FYI -

From Aruban news:

ORANJESTAD – _The public employees’ unions are no longer going to stick to their word before the judge last Friday.  They are no longer going to guarantee the minimum staffing of vital government services like police, fire brigade, immigration, and air traffic control.

According to spokesperson Hendrik Croes of Aruba Airport Authority (AAA), management has decided that in case the air traffic controllers walk out, they will redirect aircrafts with destination Aruba to the airports of Curacao and Bonaire.  “Despite the minimum staffing, the airport is at this moment not troubled by the strikes.  Only problem is that everybody that is present, must work extra hard.”

Other media reported yesterday that the minimum staffing does lead to obvious problems. _


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2008)

It took 4 days for me to get an overnight fedex delivery from Aruba due to the strike.


----------



## vincenzi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Our Experience Due to the Strike*

We flew from Atlanta to Aruba on March 15th and departed Aruba on March 22nd.  When we arrived in Aruba, the pilot told us that we could not land and we had to circle for awhile.  When we were able to land, we could not taxi to the gate.  The pilot finally told us that there was a strike going on in Aruba. We had to sit on the plane for quite some time before we were allowed to depart.  However, it wasn't too bad.  When we departed from Aruba, it was a different story.  I have never in the seven years we have been going to Aruba seen such long lines at the airport.  We arrived at noon and our plane was to depart at 3:15.  We were able to make it to our gate in time.  But, it was pretty chaotic.  When we boarded, the pilot told us,"there is not what I would call a strike going on but it is more like a slow down".  We sat on the tarmac for two hours.  The pilot told us that only one plane could arrive or depart at a time.  The a/c was not running on the plane.  I guess it cost too much money for the fuel.  But, we had air circulating.  We did not arrive in Atlanta until almost 9:00 p.m.  There were many people on the plane that had connecting flights that did not make it.  So, if the strike is still going on you need to prepare for delays.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 24, 2008)

Just found this.  Don't think it has ever been fixed. Maybe that's why the they only allow one flight at a time. Very Scary.

From: Amigoe - September 1, 2006

ARUBA – _The radar at the airport receives full attention again.  Not because it is going to become operational soon, but because of everything that went wrong since the tender in 1993.  Politicians and air traffic controller Willem Vrolijk (MPA) and Minister Edison Briesen of Tourism and Transport and his party (MEP) are the ones in discussion.  

Vrolijk says that the radar currently at the airport, was one of the most modern radars in the Caribbean ten years ago.  The installation does no longer work due to lack of necessary maintenance.  The government didn’t want to spend money on that.  “And there was money, because in the 2004 budget year, minister Briesen gave permission to transfer 1.3 million florins from his ministry to Education.”   There was no adjusted salary scheme for air traffic control leaders and this was one of the obstacles for putting the radar into operation.  The negotiations that started in 1995 were never completed.  Vrolijk accuses Briesen of not keeping his promise to fix the matter as soon as possible. 

Vrolijk says that the radar has indeed worked for information-and advisory purposes.  The air traffic control leaders could now put their international training into practice as a test.  *The radar was never put into operation for controlling the airspace*._


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 24, 2008)

We were told when we landed on 3/8 that the radar was not operational ...and when we left (from a practically empty airport!) on 3/21, we had to 'wait' while 4 planes landed over a 20 minute period before they would let us out on the main runway.

DD and DS left a few hours after us without incident....so who knows


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh boy.  So much for my scheduled arrival time in May being perfect for heading over to El Gaucho for lunch before checkin....


----------



## gretel (Mar 27, 2008)

Any further news on this?  I'll be there next week!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Mar 27, 2008)

Right now, negotiations have started between a union rep, a government offical and a third party individual as of Tuesday, and there is currently no effect on the airport. Everyone is working and waiting for the outcome.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Mar 27, 2008)

Latest info:

*No settlement yet public employees and government 
http://www.amigoe.com/english/ Wednesday, March 26, 2008 

During a meeting in the union building of the Seppa in Hato yesterday afternoon, more than 100 public employees listened to the results of the special committee about the labour conflict. 

ORANJESTAD – Despite the special committee that was set up through the judge last week, the public employees and the government didn’t get closer to one another on the labour conflict. The ultimatum that both parties agreed upon in the courtroom in Wayaca lapsed yesterday at noon, without success. 

According to union leader Magaly Bito, this is reason for new actions. On behalf of the protesting public employees, she gives the government till Monday to come with a ‘better proposal’ than was offered during the negotiations. “We will go on strike again on Tuesday if the government does not come with an agreement on the indexation of the salaries”, said Brito during a meeting in the Seppa union building yesterday that was attended by more than 100 members. 

It seems that since the special committee was established, the government and the unions are further apart than ever. Instead of Easter Monday as was agreed in court, the parties met on Good Friday already. During that meeting, the government proposed right away to pay the public employees 65 florins [$36.60] per month in compensations. Brito, who represents the unions in the committee, rejected that immediately. The deliberation continued on Saturday and on Sunday. All viewpoints were finally discussed on Monday, but yesterday it appeared that the parties didn’t make much progress. The unions were talking about their rights and the government was talking about what is financially feasible, considering the budget and the financial deficit. If the government goes for the demands of the unions, it will have to go at the expense of the entire Aruban economy, says Finance-minister Nilo Swaen. 

Based on the report of the committee conversations, the judge will make a decision, but he can also send the parties back to the negotiation table. 

CORRECT FIGURES 

The unions and the government disagree mainly about the correct interpretation of the figures. According to the public employees, the government manipulates the figures. The government first wanted to pay 950 florins [$534.98] compensation per year, which is 80 florins [$45.05] per month, but now they are talking about 65 florins per month. According to calculations, 65 florins per month would mean 14 million florins on the budget of the government. There was nobody available at Bureau Information or the ministry of Finance that could give more information on this.*


----------



## JoeZuke (Mar 29, 2008)

gretel said:


> Any further news on this?  I'll be there next week!



We just returned and there were no issues at the Airport.


----------



## Armada (Mar 29, 2008)

When I was there a couple of weeks ago, there were daily rallies outside the parliament (next to the Renaissance Marina Hotel).  This resulted in the closure of the main street there(L.G. Smith Blvd) by the water.  

Although, the rallies didn't affect pedestrians, they did totally screw up vehicle traffic in the downtown area for several hours each day.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Mar 29, 2008)

BillMorrow said:


> When I was there a couple of weeks ago, there were daily rallies outside the parliament (next to the Renaissance Marina Hotel).  This resulted in the closure of the main street there(L.G. Smith Blvd) by the water.
> 
> Although, the rallies didn't affect pedestrians, they did totally screw up vehicle traffic in the downtown area for several hours each day.



That was the teacher's demonstating for higher wages, not the governement workers. We were 'caught' in that mess as well.


----------



## Davey54321 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Strike Continues*

We flew in yesterday after being delayed about (2) hours because of the strike by airport ground crews. They had to split our original flight on a 757, to (2) smaller planes (they stated saftey as the reason so no compensation from the airline). Workers were protesting by drive through the airport, beeping their horns and waving signs.

Hope its easier to get out!


----------



## susiequeve (Apr 13, 2008)

Where was the delay, at the airport?  We are leaving in three weeks, don't know what to expect.


----------



## Davey54321 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Strike Continues*

Yes, we arrived at the airport (Newark) for a 9:00 flight to find that it was delayed until 10. Soon after, they said the flight would be on a smaller plane than expected and asked for volunteers to move to an 11:00 flight (and offered a compensation to do so, which quickly thereafter vanished). They moved us to a different gate and recertified our seats (some not so lucky as us, got moved to later flight). We sat in the plane after boarding and finally took off - close to 11:00 ourselves - not sure what time the 11:00 flight actually took off. 

I think at the resort itself, you (we) will be less aware of the strike, its just airport and downtown activities that may be affected.


----------



## Davey54321 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Strike Continues*

Dup....please delete


----------



## gretel (Apr 13, 2008)

We flew in and out on Fridays from Newark (April 4 and 11) and had no problems whatsoever.  They only demonstration we saw was at the parliament and it didn't effect the traffic much.


----------



## Davey54321 (Apr 13, 2008)

I heard that they Protest in the airport on Saturday because of the volume of travel in and out of Aruba.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 14, 2008)

Davey54321 said:


> I heard that they Protest in the airport on Saturday because of the volume of travel in and out of Aruba.



Not good news...flying in on Sat. May 3...while I do support them, I also need this vacation badly, and hope it isn't too badly affected...


----------



## Davey54321 (Apr 14, 2008)

We were in the downtown area and saw protesters but traffic was being diverted. All in all the strike itself hasn't effected our vacation too much.

Have fun on your trip!


----------

